# Not sure what's going on, period a week early?



## Gtc (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi there, first I know my problem is extremely minor compared to many other people's troubles, but I'm confused and quite worried so if anyone can give any advice I'd be really grateful   also, apologies in advance for some potentially icky details.

The facts: We've been ttc for 3 months, I haven't been charting or using OPKs although I will look into that from now on! My last period was on 26th January. My cycle has been very regular for as long as I can remember, occasionally 2 day early or late but generally a straight 28 days. On the 14th & 15th Feb (cycle days 19 and 20) I had some brown spotting, but didn't think much of it. Then on the 16th, cd 21, I woke up to find a lot of bleeding, very dark almost black blood. This lightened in colour through the day although it remained clotty, and I am still bleeding now.

I know that this sounds like my period has come early, no big deal. But it has been nothing like my usual one, the colour and flow is very different and cramps only lasted a couple of hours rather than a couple of days. Also, it has never been more than a single day early, let alone a week early, and it just seems too coincidental that this happens when are ttc.

I understand though from google that this is too much to be implantation bleeding, and a chemical pregnancy doesn't really occur before your period is due, it's normally late. I did take a pregnancy test on cd21 when I started bleeding, as I had one in the house and I wanted to check, and it was negative.

As I'm writing this I'm thinking, clearly this is just a really short cycle, but for the above reasons I have this niggling feeling that it just isn't so I'd be really grateful for any thoughts on what might be going on here.

Edited to add- the bleeding has stopped now, so a week early and only lasting 2.5 days would be a really weird period for me, but still too much to be IB I think.

Many thanks


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi  


Hope ur ok, the timing does sound right for implantation! although I wouldn't have thought it would have lasted for 2 days, but everyone is different.


Whilst the blood was black I suggest going to see ur GP I had similar and I actually had an infection and was put on antibiotics, but my bleed was at my expected af time.


If it was implantation its too early for a pg test to show up, prob best to mention it all to ur GP just to be on the safe side xx


----------

